# Intact Male Question



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't say if it's normal or not, but Rowdy fits that description too. He's never hurt a puppy, but he does seem to have less tolerance for them than he used too. Rowdy is 1-1/2 and unaltered. I also noticed that at around the 1 year mark he stopped playing with other dogs like he used to. He's still social, but he doesn't "rough house" like he did prior to 1 year.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure what it is as my boy is 3yrs and still loves to play with puppies. When he done though he lets the pups know. I don't mind that cause someone has to keep those pups in line.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I had this with my first dog "Boomer" - when he got a certain age he started growling at children and small young women. We called it his Napoleon complex.

There are many discussions swirling around the forum about behavior, dominance, neutering vs not, etc etc. so not being an expert I'll just speak to my own experience with Boomer. He wasn't allowed to growl at children and young women, I would tell him "eh eh" and put him in a down. Some people say not to do this kind of stuff it fosters aggression, but he wasn't really truly aggressive, never attacked anyone, it was just my way of saying knock it off, you're not allowed to act like that.

I was told he could "learn" to get his way and the behavior can become ingrained beyond neutering. I managed Boomer without neutering, until his prostate became enlarged around age 5-ish.

I had him neutered after much agonizing for the enlarged prostate.
It was AMAZING to me the transformation after neutering.

I was so worried it would change his personality and he wouldn't be himself anymore.
All it seemed to do was "take the edge off" where he was more relaxed and happier everywhere he went.

I'm sure you'll get lots of different takes and your head will be swimming LOL.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor is over 14 months and intact still (at least until tomorrow) and he still loves puppies. I think it may be one of those things that vary with individual dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Could be he's trying to keep them under control. Our NEUTERED collie was the enforcer with both Jacks and Bertie when they were puppies.

To answer - it's probably not related to him being intact.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bentley is still intact at 13 months and I have not noticed any difference in his behavior with puppies. He tolerates all dogs but does have a shorter fuse when other dogs become aggressive during playing. He used to just put up with it but now will take it so long and then "bam" he is on them. :wavey:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think this has anything to do with his testicles. People often blame behaviors on the presence of those specific male parts, but ignore that behaviors like these can happen whether or not a boy is intact. I have no problem with older dogs correcting puppies, typically they need it....that is how they learn to play politely and in a manner acceptable to other dogs. But if it is reaching the point of aggression I would treat it as a behavior and work on correcting it.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay some relatively good news this afternoon, I Just had Shay outside to potty and an owner and their puppy (very calm Aussie puppy) walked up to us and Shay was wagging his tail, sniffing the pup, and trying to engage play, YAY! So maybe it is just rambunctious in your face crazy puppies he has issues with which would concern me much less ,I will continue to monitor but I am soooo relieved, we will see how it goes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do think some intact males do tend to be less tolerant of pups. I have one that is gentle with pups, but had one that was a stinker about them. He is drastically better after being neutered. Another breeder of one of my dogs told me I would see a big difference, and I do.

My bitch has a wonderful temperament, and loves babies so I do trust her to correct puppies appropriately, but I do not let baby pups pester the big boys. It is my job to manage all the dogs, so the older dogs are not put in the position of needing to correct when the pup is very young. I trust my dogs with pups, but I just supervise well as they interact. It is a little different when they get older and the "puppy card" gets revoked.

While pups do need to learn manners from other dogs, there is nothing good about an overcorrection or overreaction that scares a puppy and perpetuates a temperament issue that didnt need to happen.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Megora said:


> Could be he's trying to keep them under control. Our NEUTERED collie was the enforcer with both Jacks and Bertie when they were puppies.
> 
> To answer - it's probably not related to him being intact.


I completely agree with this statement. I have a 12 year old intact male and he is great with little puppies under 10 or 12 weeks of age. When they get a into the next stage (12 TO 16 Weeks old) he is less tolerant of their wild play. By 18 weeks those pups better watch their p's and q's or he will tell them just what is what. No one gets hurt but it correct dog behavior to teach the next generation to respect their elders.

Too many people think the older dog is being mean when he is just doing his job. The people are not doing their job in keeping the puppies in line.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> No one gets hurt but it correct dog behavior to teach the next generation to respect their elders.


 I was hesitant to add this earlier because I understand sometimes it comes off like holier than thou bragging to some people...  but honestly, the NEUTERED collie has been completely invaluable for raising golden puppies. We always keep 2 golden boys at a time and generally they are kept intact. I will only neuter if an emergency. And what I've found is the older male goldens are too tolerant and sweet around the puppies who can be little monsters between 10 weeks and 20 weeks or so. 

By the time the dogs become equal size, the older dogs start feeling better about putting them in their place and/or actually starting to have fun. 

Jacks is the play instigator most of the time with Bertie - and with goldens, their play style is a lot of wrestling and posturing and rubbing toys into each other's faces and so on. <- Our collie is a bit different in what he allows and how he plays. And we were laughing about this here, but the goldens absolutely will not playfight when Arthur's nearby. Because he will go zooming in to break them up, similar to what he did when they were puppies and acting up around him. 

Anyway. I just came back from class where I had Bertie and Jacks visiting with and providing positive socialization for our instructor's new puppy. She asked if they are OK with puppies - and I could definitely say "If it's smaller than them, the dogs absolutely will be on their very best behavior".


----------

